# Fanatic



## dacdots (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats to SRMONTY on your elevation to smoking fanatic.May the thin blue smoke continue to waft from your cabin.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 11, 2006)

yo sr
congrats to you!!
i have learned from your posts.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 12, 2006)

All I got to say is *'IT'S ABOUT TIME*!!!'   
Contgrats, Sir Monty! Now we need a fourth "Fanatic" and we can play cards!! :P


----------



## monty (Mar 12, 2006)

A funny thing happened on my way to the bathroom.... uhhh...nope I think it was different this time but what the hell! 
Thanks guys!


I just stumbled across this posting and I am truly pleased and honored for your attention! May we all continue to promote the sense of family and the genuine friendship within our fold here on this forum. 
Most sincerely!
Monty


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2006)

Congratz Monty.... Ill try and do my part!!!


----------



## monty (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks, Todd! You have to admit this is a fun place and a great bunch of folks are making it that way!
Here's an interesting fact. We share the same birthday....only yours came twenty years after mine! And here's another interesting fact. On the day you were born I earned the only speeding ticket I have ever had. Yup! 141 MPH in a 70 MPH zone on the Maine Turnpike. 5 AM, roads were bare and dry. Go figure!
Keep on keeping on!
Cheers!
Monty


----------

